# Converted GPS numbers for MBT Divers web site 21July2011



## redlegs

Back in 2009 when I first posted the following; there were a slew of follow-up questions that caused me to remove the original data files. So, I’m trying it again. 
Buyer beware (in a fashion)
The following is every GPS waypoint posted on the MBT divers’ site (http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS Numbers.htm). I’ve not changed any of the GPS coordinates listed there; I’ve simply copied their published numbers into a data file and then converted to various formats for use with Google Earth, Mapsource, MS Excel, and text programs. You are welcome to compare what they have against what’s in these data files. Yes, I know some are obviously wrong (showing up inland, etc); decided to leave those in simply for integrity with what is on the website. 
How could this happen (waypoints in error)? If one converts LORAN to GPS, they should use a very good program with all variances included. Even then the result is nowhere near as accurate as GPS, DGPS, or WAAS. I’ve left the LORAN coordinates in the “comments” field for any that need them regardless.
They could be typos, or intentionally misleading, or even simply gone. They are offered to the PFF community as “buyers beware”.

My intention is to post a separate thread each time I share the “newly” converted GPS numbers with the PFF community (rather than including them into the thread I started in 2009). Hopefully this will help both new and old when trying locate GPS numbers or refer a new member to GPS numbers.

Download the files (or files) which are in WinZip compressed archives; unpack the file inside and open with your software. I recommend installing the latest version of Winzip (or equivilant) to avoid any unpacking data corruption.

MBT 21July2011 csv.zip is in Microsoft Excel or Open Office (CSV format)
MBT 21July2011 gdp.zip is in Mapsource 6.5 or higher (GDB format)
MBT 21July2011 gpx.zip is in General GPS exchange format (GPX format)
MBT 21July2011 kml.zip is in Google Earth format (KML uncompressed Google Earth data file)
MBT 21July2011 txt.zip is in TXT format (tab delimited text data file)


----------



## BlackJeep

You do many on this board a great service. Thanks! Now if only my Eagle Cuda 350 gps/ff could interface with my computer. I entered the entire Urchin and Fish Haven reef systems off of Destin the other day (89 reefs) and it took me 3.5 hours using scroll buttons for every character. I think an upgrade is on the list for next year.


----------



## redlegs

BlackJeep said:


> You do many on this board a great service. Thanks! Now if only my Eagle Cuda 350 gps/ff could interface with my computer. I entered the entire Urchin and Fish Haven reef systems off of Destin the other day (89 reefs) and it took me 3.5 hours using scroll buttons for every character. I think an upgrade is on the list for next year.


Thanks for the kind words.
I'm pretty sure it can exchange data using a NMEA interface via a serial like cable (probably in back of manual). However, it may be quite cumbersome to use (but faster if you can get it to work reliably).

/r


----------



## grouper1963

Thanx - great contribution


----------



## jim t

VERY COOL!!!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Evensplit

Nice Job!

We still get a lot of calls at the shop asking about the accuracy of the numbers, and all I can say is some are good, some are not. The folks that find good ones usually aren't in a hurry to give me positive feedback and blow a "new" spot.

When I was much more active on the water, we used a lot of these numbers and they were very good. Never got the chance to check them all.

Thanks to those that have taken the list and improved the presentation and made them easier to use. 

Jim
MBT Divers


----------



## redlegs

Evensplit said:


> Nice Job!
> 
> We still get a lot of calls at the shop asking about the accuracy of the numbers, and all I can say is some are good, some are not. The folks that find good ones usually aren't in a hurry to give me positive feedback and blow a "new" spot.
> 
> When I was much more active on the water, we used a lot of these numbers and they were very good. Never got the chance to check them all.
> 
> Thanks to those that have taken the list and improved the presentation and made them easier to use.
> 
> Jim
> MBT Divers


Jim,
Good word "presentation". Very accurate use as well. Feel free to pass others onto the files: sharing is the intent. Also have posted "presentations" of the Escambia ARL, State of Florida AFL, Alabama Public and Ole' Miss public as well (other posts).
/r


----------



## tyler0421

What program do you recommend to covert loran to GPS? I have 5 spots I want to convert so I don't really want to buy a program.


----------



## hsiF deR

Any idea what I am doing wrong?

When I download the file it says that there is nothing in there to extract from the .zip folder. I am sure this is operator error but I don't know what I am doing wrong.

Thanks

Edit: I am using free Wifi from Mcdonalds and I think it may be not letting me pull files because I seem to be having problems with all downloads now.


----------



## redlegs

hsiF deR said:


> Any idea what I am doing wrong?
> 
> When I download the file it says that there is nothing in there to extract from the .zip folder. I am sure this is operator error but I don't know what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: I am using free Wifi from Mcdonalds and I think it may be not letting me pull files because I seem to be having problems with all downloads now.


One of the hings to do is make sure you have the later versions of Winzip or whatever archive program you prefer (winrar, power archiver, 7zip, etc).

Club Mac does filter content, so it could be them..
/r


----------



## Big Al

*fish spots*

Hey that is great information! Thanks Al


----------



## spinfactor

Nice job! Thanks, is this latest update?


----------



## Snagged

Just want to say THANKX for the effort you put into these! I had uploaded one of your earlier posts (long time back) and would hug you if I could (not in a gay way) great data flawless has provided me and my friends with a lot of awesome trips!


----------



## redlegs

Snagged said:


> Just want to say THANKX for the effort you put into these! I had uploaded one of your earlier posts (long time back) and would hug you if I could (not in a gay way) great data flawless has provided me and my friends with a lot of awesome trips!


Glad they have worked out for you ...

I don't fool with them much anymore since so many have taken up the banners...


----------



## spinfactor

Well, haven't used it yet but plan on doing so. I got my fish finder loaded at an electronic store in town when I purchased unit and many numbers are out right wrong or wrong name. Hoping yours is better. Thank


----------



## redlegs

spinfactor said:


> Well, haven't used it yet but plan on doing so. I got my fish finder loaded at an electronic store in town when I purchased unit and many numbers are out right wrong or wrong name. Hoping yours is better. Thank


Spinfactor, the number list we refer to (subject of this particular thread) is the numbers off of MBT's website (mentioned at the top of this thread). Determining if they are "right" or "wrong" isn't the case. These are a one to one conversion from what's posted there. Many are Loran conversions, not "there" from years of storms, subsided, moved, and/or all the many things that can impact items on the ocean floor. If your expect to find 100% of the items in the MBT list; I recommend you not use it nor bother.
The published county/state GPS coordinates will have much accuracy leading to better to success. The summary is they are fun (and sometimes productive)to check while you are trolling or in the vicinity, but I would not expect to find any better than maybe 50%-60% on a good day.


----------



## foxtrotuniform

tyler0421 said:


> What program do you recommend to covert loran to GPS? I have 5 spots I want to convert so I don't really want to buy a program.



I use Andran LoranGPS. It's pretty much the industry standard at this point, but it costs $85 bucks. I'll convert them for you if you want. Of course you've got to trust that I won't steal your numbers... :whistling:


----------



## spinfactor

redlegs said:


> Spinfactor, the number list we refer to (subject of this particular thread) is the numbers off of MBT's website (mentioned at the top of this thread). Determining if they are "right" or "wrong" isn't the case. These are a one to one conversion from what's posted there. Many are Loran conversions, not "there" from years of storms, subsided, moved, and/or all the many things that can impact items on the ocean floor. If your expect to find 100% of the items in the MBT list; I recommend you not use it nor bother.
> The published county/state GPS coordinates will have much accuracy leading to better to success. The summary is they are fun (and sometimes productive)to check while you are trolling or in the vicinity, but I would not expect to find any better than maybe 50%-60% on a good day.


Yes, of course


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

I agree the old MBT list was a waste of time.


Looks like the updated GPS list on the MBT site is a copy of the Escambia County artificial reef list. I have found that, for the most part, these numbers are good.

Whackum


----------



## redlegs

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I agree the old MBT list was a waste of time.
> 
> 
> Looks like the updated GPS list on the MBT site is a copy of the Escambia County artificial reef list. I have found that, for the most part, these numbers are good.
> 
> Whackum


Yep, was buyer beware when originally posted (moe like converted) in 2011. Just goes to show you that if you want highly accurate coordinates, either run them yourself, buy them, or build them..
I never ran out of spots to try/dive between county, state, posted by PFF folks, or other sources (NOAA shipwreck registry).
Don't think you could hit them all in a lifetime..
although I think Whackum is certainly trying <lol>


----------

